
Customizing and Running JupyterHub in Production at Tubi - changhis
https://code.tubitv.com/introducing-tubi-data-runtime-387e8651d08a
======
goodwinc
Do you plan to open source the pandas-redshift connector too?

~~~
changhis
Not sure how popular redshift is in the pandas community. Certainly, we'd
consider open-sourcing it but not sure if it's better to add to pandas or as
something separate.

------
foodhoser
Will Tubi come to LG WebOS?

~~~
changhis
Working on getting Tubi shipped everywhere. Don’t yet have a timeframe for LG
WebOS as of right now.

